

OkCupid's Unique Approach to User Onboarding - samuelhulick
http://www.useronboard.com/how-okcupid-onboards-new-users/

======
samuelhulick
I really love what OkCupid's doing for onboarding new users. They incorporate
quizzes and ratings to make it a breeze.

~~~
malditojavi
You should check out Tictail user onboarding, I'm sure you will like it. They
really take in account the kind of audience they are trying to reach out.

